# UberMan complains about Uber? lol...I thought Uber could do no wrong?



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Don't get wrong, I have no problem w/ this guy. Every1 can have a difference in opinion. I just find it hilarious that the same person who swears Uber is perfect & can do no wrong now list Uber complaints that other drivers have spoken off long b4 today.

Specifically, he talks of:

- lack of surges
- Uber pax cancellations 15-20mins into a drive towards the pax
- regular unreasonable long pick up ping locations (@ least 20mins away)
- Uber not paying for cancellation fees
- pax rudeness
- poor ratings for pax
- having a low tolerance for pax misbehavior now compared to early days of Uber 
- And much more...hahaha.

Welcome to our world UberMan


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Don't me wrong, I have no problem w/ this guy. Every1 has a difference in opinion. I just find it hilarious that the same person who swears Uber is perfect & can do no wrong now list Uber complaints that other drivers has spoken off long b4 today.
> 
> Specifically, he talks of:
> - lack of surges
> ...


You forgot one thing about Uberman he always looks like he is going to cry when he is talking about Uber..kinda reminds me of John Boehner.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

WOW.... she is getting some and he is not?
WOW just WOW...... what a rug.
I would kick her ass out of the car right there.


----------



## Hornygoatweed (Dec 31, 2014)

If a pax has to ASK you to turn the music down then you are a shitty driver. If you are stupid enough to post a video of you arguing with a pax then you are an absolute moron.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

This dudes life is miserable.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Hornygoatweed said:


> If a pax has to ASK you to turn the music down then you are a shitty driver. If you are stupid enough to post a video of you arguing with a pax then you are an absolute moron.


That's not a passenger, it's "mama bear" his girlfriend.


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2014)

Things must have started to suck pretty bad for @Randy Shear to go all negative on Uber! How the heck is he gonna make all the Referral Moolah?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> WOW.... she is getting some and he is not?
> WOW just WOW...... what a rug.
> I would kick her ass out of the car right there.


she's............different



AintWorthIt said:


> This dudes life is miserable.


agreed



ElectroFuzz said:


> That's not a passenger, it's "mama bear" his girlfriend.


which is why I'm not married. She is the epitome of a woman that NAGS and is not appreciative


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Welcome to our world UberMan


lol right
All we did was try to tell him Uber is not all sweet like he portrayed it to be
Now he appears to be a hypocrite basically admitting what we were telling him how working for Uber is


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

That car doesn't look comfortable.
There is no armrests


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Jesus,
These videos are definitely not in a New York Minute


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

So... did anybody here watched the video?
Go to 3:10

*Randy:* At least I'm not out having one night stands
*Mama Bear:* At least I'm getting some.. hah and my phone is still going off every day.....

Now call me old fashion but I couldn't live with myself.
I would dump here right there.
This is so unbelievable I'm speechless.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

So he's finally getting around to being pissed off about long distance Uber pings? Geez. That pissed me off I think on the second day I drove.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> Things must have started to suck pretty bad for @Randy Shear to go all negative on Uber! How the heck is he gonna make all the Referral Moolah?
> 
> View attachment 5543


Certainly can't say he isn't a smart Uber pimp! I just couldn't bring myself to deceive strangers into driving UberX for money *'cause there ain't any.*


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> WOW.... she is getting some and he is not?
> WOW just WOW...... what a rug.
> I would kick her ass out of the car right there.


Is that his girlfriend or wife...seems he knows her.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Is that his girlfriend or wife...seems he knows her.


I think it's just his child/childrens mother


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> I think it's just his child/childrens mother


I thought so! Why would he record that conversation?? Geez!


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> This dudes life is miserable.


@Txchick That is probably the best explanation yet.
Jerry Springer 24/7


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


>


There's a lot of similarities between how she treats him and how Uber treats him.

Maybe he's just a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Ha ha! True true true!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> There's a lot of similarities between how she treats him and how Uber treats him.
> 
> Maybe he's just a glutton for punishment.


I guess Uber man has his anger management issues under control now. He didn't over react....just keep asking meaningless questions & pausing as he normally does in his videos.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> View attachment 5551


OMG that is to funny!!


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Someone figure out what her shirt says
the jacket looks like an EMS bomber jacket


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

She soooo reminds me of a friend of mine. I wonder if they both use the same website.

At least we like the same type of music.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> She soooo reminds me of a friend of mine. I wonder if they both use the same website.
> 
> At least we like the same type of music.


UberMan is trying to impress the Ebony Ladies with his Boyz II Men hits of 1995 -1999

Up next:
Keith Sweat
Color Me Badd
Jodeci


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Notice there are a couple of Hard Edits in the video? What would he possibly cut out? I mean he put it all out there already


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> Things must have started to suck pretty bad for @Randy Shear to go all negative on Uber! How the heck is he gonna make all the Referral Moolah?
> 
> View attachment 5543


Raven Rivera - what a fantastic name. A bit pornstar-ish, but still great.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> Notice there are a couple of Hard Edits in the video? What would he possibly cut out? I mean he put it all out there already


I would never record a conversation between me & my spouse, boyfriend whatever!! Let's just expose ourselves & put video out of us taking showers. Who would of the Uber man followers would think this would even be interesting to watch????


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Raven Rivera - what a fantastic name. A bit pornstar-ish, but still great.


He's going to flip cars on craigslist

Craigslist ad : buys a 2001 Toyota Corolla 160K - $700

Gets a car wash, adds hub caps Flips it for $1400

Sounds like a sustainable business..

At least no one will know where to find him when the car falls apart

Oh wait...


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Txchick said:


> I would never record a conversation between me & my spouse, boyfriend whatever!! Let's just expose ourselves & put video out of us taking showers. Who would of the Uber man followers would think this would even be interesting to watch????


He said she posted something on-line about him
so this is kind of revenge..... but I think it did the opposite.
It really shows her walking all over him.
A wife/girlfriend who has one night stands....... and brags about it.... lovely.

Bend over Randy at it's best.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> Notice there are a couple of Hard Edits in the video?  What would he possibly cut out? I mean he put it all out there already


maybe she actually shut her mouth for 5min and he cut that out.however I cant imagine her being quiet for more than 32 seconds



Txchick said:


> I would never record a conversation between me & my spouse, boyfriend whatever!! Let's just expose ourselves & put video out of us taking showers. Who would of the Uber man followers would think this would even be interesting to watch????


yeah, this is TMI
I would never broadcast my personal life like that,but hey, they call me weird


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> He said she posted something on-line about him
> so this is kind of revenge..... but I think it did the opposite.
> It really shows her walking all over him.
> A wife/girlfriend who has one night stands....... and brags about it.... lovely.
> ...


Yep!!


ElectroFuzz said:


> He said she posted something on-line about him
> so this is kind of revenge..... but I think it did the opposite.
> It really shows her walking all over him.
> A wife/girlfriend who has one night stands....... and brags about it.... lovely.
> ...


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> maybe she actually shut her mouth for 5min and he cut that out.however I cant imagine her being quiet for more than 32 seconds
> 
> yeah, this is TMI
> I would never broadcast my personal life like that,but hey, they call me weird


Totally agree me either


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Randy's girl is a racist crackhead . No wonder he thought Uber was a good company. He was on the pipe son


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Don't get wrong, I have no problem w/ this guy. Every1 can have a difference in opinion. I just find it hilarious that the same person who swears Uber is perfect & can do no wrong now list Uber complaints that other drivers have spoken off long b4 today.
> 
> Specifically, he talks of:
> 
> ...


I feel bad for him. His house always looks so...sad.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> WOW.... she is getting some and he is not?
> WOW just WOW...... what a rug.
> I would kick her ass out of the car right there.


Well on the other video he says he will sell himself if you're hot enough. So maybe it's all tit for tat. Sounds like a match made in heaven. As my gran would say "they'd ruin another couple. "


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Don't get wrong, I have no problem w/ this guy. Every1 can have a difference in opinion. I just find it hilarious that the same person who swears Uber is perfect & can do no wrong now list Uber complaints that other drivers have spoken off long b4 today.
> 
> Specifically, he talks of:
> 
> ...


I like how he says 1 minute in he'll get straight to the point. I'm not sure he really understands what that means though.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> maybe she actually shut her mouth for 5min and he cut that out.however I cant imagine her being quiet for more than 32 seconds
> Yeah, good point about the silence
> 
> yeah, this is TMI
> I would never broadcast my personal life like that,but hey, they call me weird





Fuzzyelvis said:


> I like how he says 1 minute in he'll get straight to the point. I'm not sure he really understands what that means though.


He should consider an audio only podcast
His bwdroom haa gone from looking like a room at the ymca with sheets on the windows to a room at the super 8
He has 5000 in the bank free and clear now.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

People say that Randy's not the sharpest tool in the box. But beneath the slow, plodding "shucks, folks" persona, he knows what he's doing. 

The more people view his videos, the more money he makes. One thing Randy is very good at is getting people to repost his videos and generate internet talk about himself.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

She could be the ex-wife like he said in the video. Selling food stamps and getting some


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Tommy Tours said:


> She could be the ex-wife like he said in the video. Selling food stamps and getting some


No, this is the new girlfriend.
The ex wife lives in a different state.


----------



## NickNolte (Dec 12, 2014)

NEVER EVER ARGUE WITH A CUSTOMER. YOU CANT WIN.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

Thus Spoke Zarathustra. Nietzsche loves Uberman. I think he's a guy that makes cheap videos in his bedroom.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> No, this is the new girlfriend.
> The ex wife lives in a different state.


It's a little disturbing that you actually know all this about him.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

This is another loving couple having differences out on a drive


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's a little disturbing that you actually know all this about him.


I agree.... but if you watch any of his videos it's all there.
He is talking about his kids, ex wife and girlfriend all the time.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's a little disturbing that you actually know all this about him.


You don't slow down to see a car wreck?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> UberMan is trying to impress the Ebony Ladies with his Boyz II Men hits of 1995 -1999
> 
> Up next:
> Keith Sweat
> ...


Black leather/black hat too. Classsieee


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Raven Rivera - what a fantastic name. A bit pornstar-ish, but still great.


And Rex Blazedale, his porn star name, her partner.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Hornygoatweed said:


> If a pax has to ASK you to turn the music down then you are a shitty driver. If you are stupid enough to post a video of you arguing with a pax then you are an absolute moron.


It's his wife / girlfriend / "baby momma", not a pax. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> It's his wife / girlfriend / "baby momma", not a pax. Wow. Just wow.


The mind boggles.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> People say that Randy's not the sharpest tool in the box. But beneath the slow, plodding "shucks, folks" persona, he knows what he's doing.
> 
> The more people view his videos, the more money he makes. One thing Randy is very good at is getting people to repost his videos and generate internet talk about himself.


Will be interesting when Uber starts cleaning up their brand. They'll cease and desist the use of the name "Uber"


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

ElectroFuzz said:


> WOW.... she is getting some and he is not?
> WOW just WOW...... what a rug.
> I would kick her ass out of the car right there.


Why do I want to take a poop on this guys doorstep


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm probably going to get flamed for this but if Randy wasn't such a whiny, thinks he know it all asshole that takes 10 minutes to get to what he's crying about, and started to act like a man, she wouldn't be that disrespectful to him.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> View attachment 5551


She looks a little like Raggedy ann, if raggedy ann dabbled with Bath Salts


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Can't blame Randy for trolling for newbie driver bonus pay by doing Youtube vids, regardless of the ill end results of suckering in more shit for pay UberX drivers. Gotta make it sound good to get the suckers just like Uber does!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

He's been suspended by Uber.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> He's been suspended by Uber.


Where did you hear that?

Anyone who is dumb enough to have his face and name plastered in public and THEN present drivers to hide out to not get pings while getting guarantees is asking, no begging for deactivation.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Where did you hear that?


From Randy.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> From Randy.


Talk to him on the phone or something? Hey you weren't recruited by him were you? Or paying for his site? heh heh


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Talk to him on the phone or something? Hey you weren't recruited by him were you? Or paying for his site? heh heh


He posted a video on youtube about being suspended:


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

The Ride share guy thought ahead. 
Naming your youtube channel "Uber Man" not so good


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

"...let me get straight to the point, 16 minutes later." ~Randy


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

go figure. Recording pax even with faces blurred is a really bad idea Randy...geeez

UberMan deactivated. Too funny.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> go figure. Recording pax even with faces blurred is a really bad idea Randy...geeez
> 
> UberMan deactivated. Too funny.


Uber treating him like an employee.

If Uber isn't in the transportation industry like they claim, then why do they care that what happens during an exchange of transportation is recorded? They would only care if they WERE somehow in it.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Uber treating him like an employee.
> 
> If Uber isn't in the transportation industry like they claim, then why do they care that what happens during an exchange of transportation is recorded? They would only care if they WERE somehow in it.


Oh they are quite 'in it.' It's their brand and their insurance and their customers being generated and driven.

I might not like Uber's pay but I respect their business rights.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Oh they are quite 'in it.' It's their brand and their insurance and their customers being generated and driven.
> 
> I might not like Uber's pay but I respect their business rights.


Then they are going to lose the "not employee" argument in court.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Then they are going to lose the "not employee" argument in court.


I'll take odds on the other side of that bet.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't know how you guys can even watch these videos, he is so Slow and all over the place that I can't pass 1minute of listening to him. Don't have patience for 17-30 minute bs about nothing


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

I am really digging his new comforter set..it's very glittery and shiny.

I think Taylor Swift has the same kind.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> He's been suspended by Uber.


I knew this was coming, one way or another.
Poor Randy.... probably the only driver out there who still "believes in Uber" getting *****-slapped.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I am really digging his new comforter set..it's very glittery and shiny.
> 
> I think Taylor Swift has the same kind.


He apologized for the poor lighting in his new place. Probably got evicted from the last place and couldn't pay the electricity bills for the new place.

How in the heck anyone could survive financially driving UberX full time at 80 cents mile is beyond my comprehension, Uber pimp or not.

Had to appreciate him flashing the cash bank roll though for selling his car. A schmart thief could get a $4 ride from him in OKC, follow him home and SCORE.

Some folks just don't think about what they do in public formats.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> He apologized for the poor lighting in his new place. Probably got evicted from the last place and couldn't pay the electricity bills for the new place.
> 
> How in the heck anyone could survive financially driving UberX full time at 80 cents mile is beyond my comprehension, Uber pimp or not.
> 
> ...


It's tax season, everyone's flashing big bills.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

He lives off of Uber driving, makes the majority of his fares on the weekend, and they deactivate him right before the weekend. 

Uber doesn't even give a shit for the driver that loves Uber the most. What an awful, AWFUL company!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> He lives off of Uber driving, makes the majority of his fares on the weekend, and they deactivate him right before the weekend.
> 
> Uber doesn't even give a shit for the driver that loves Uber the most. What an awful, AWFUL company!


The biggest USA Uber driver pimp in the heartland of Amerika, suspended for cause.

Who wudda thunk it possible? A day of mourning for all active Uber drivers would seem in order.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> The biggest USA Uber driver pimp in the heartland of Amerika, suspended for cause.
> 
> Who wudda thunk it possible? A day of mourning for all active Uber drivers would seem in order.


A 21 ignored ping salute!


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Don't get wrong, I have no problem w/ this guy. Every1 can have a difference in opinion. I just find it hilarious that the same person who swears Uber is perfect & can do no wrong now list Uber complaints that other drivers have spoken off long b4 today.
> 
> Specifically, he talks of:
> 
> ...


LOL! Hated sitting through that first video .. the second video, I just laughed... I knew from the beginning of my Ubering what he is ranting about how many thousand trips into his Ubering?? 
Here's what I have to say... "DUH"


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

UberMan is this character "Stephen" from Django unchained.
Uber is Calvin Candie/Leo Dicaprio


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

He will be pimping lyft in no time. Recording your driving and pax for safety is one thing. Publishing them on YouTube is another. He's done.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

He wrote in the comments that he did apply for Lyft and was not approved.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> He wrote in the comments that he did apply for Lyft and was not approved.


Why take the chance on a known Uber perp? heh heh


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Next video:

Hey YouTube, ex uber man here.
Today I want make a short video about what happened at the unemployment line..


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> You don't slow down to see a car wreck?


Car wrecks don't usually put me to sleep.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> He wrote in the comments that he did apply for Lyft and was not approved.


Maybe his $700 car didn't cut it?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> I agree.... but if you watch any of his videos it's all there.
> He is talking about his kids, ex wife and girlfriend all the time.


I don't think I've ever made it past the first 3 minutes or so of his videos. They usually make me so bored I gave to get up and do something more interesting like scrub the toilet...


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> Next video:
> 
> Hey YouTube, ex uber man here.
> Today I want make a short video about what happened at the unemployment line..


Great joke.

But in all seriousness, there are 160,000 Uber drivers where no one is paying employee taxes for them, so they don't qualify for social safety nets like unemployment, workers comp, social security.... If you're an Uber driver for a living and get deactivated, hurt, or get old... you're screwed.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Great joke.
> 
> But in all seriousness, there are 160,000 Uber drivers where no one is paying employee taxes for them, so they don't qualify for social safety nets like unemployment, workers comp, social security.... If you're an Uber driver for a living and get deactivated, hurt, or get old... you're screwed.


Uberhammer,
You know coming into the rideshare world, I was a bright eyed optimist. Technology, sharing, a few bucks on the side. This experience has made me aware of how companies/corporations backed by billions of dollars and positive public sentiment can just exploit at their whim
Randy is a caricature of a driver on their best and worst days.
It shows that even the house servant can be shunned by their master.
Randy is a dad and a person, I hope he lands on his feet


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

The only 'Randy' in my books that deserves respect, is macho man!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

UberMans american uber drama is working. He doesn't post here anymore but he still getting the forums full attention. I know I can't help but watch. The babymama drama is the funniest thing Ive seen all week. It's also all too familiar!


----------



## mUberIE (Nov 30, 2014)

Txchick said:


> You forgot one thing about Uberman he always looks like he is going to cry when he is talking about Uber..kinda reminds me of John Boehner.


That's so funny!!


----------



## mUberIE (Nov 30, 2014)

Txchick said:


> I thought so! Why would he record that conversation?? Geez!


Oh, I see the potential for a new reality show here folks...


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

you white wannabe idiot!

..is it me, or does UberMan's ex-wife look like

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> "...let me get straight to the point, 16 minutes later." ~Randy


Yea, that's 32 minutes of my life I will never get back. I am stupider for having watched those.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> He lives off of Uber driving, makes the majority of his fares on the weekend, and they deactivate him right before the weekend.
> 
> Uber doesn't even give a shit for the driver that loves Uber the most. What an awful, AWFUL company!


Kind of like what they did to UberJax, took their biggest cheerleader and gang raped him.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

And who thought it was okay to post on this forum a video that may or may not have been taken with the consent of the woman, and then actual names of the referred drivers? bad form.

The woman in the video is the mother of his child. He also has an ex-wife. The woman has a new boyfriend. The child is living with Randy.The woman and the new boyfriend have offered to Pay child support and Randy refused. The woman has other children that she is caring for herself. Randy knows that this video is being taped and is putting his best foot forward. We don't know if the woman knows she's being taped, and lastly, are you telling me this is not a perfectly normal relationship involving the modern American woman in the modern American male? 

Of course I watched it, but it was still bad form to post it


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> And who thought it was okay to post on this forum a video that may or may not have been taken with the consent of the woman, and then actual names of the referred drivers? bad form.
> 
> The woman in the video is the mother of his child. He also has an ex-wife. The woman has a new boyfriend. The child is living with Randy.The woman and the new boyfriend have offered to Pay child support and Randy refused. The woman has other children that she is caring for herself. Randy knows that this video is being taped and is putting his best foot forward. We don't know if the woman knows she's being taped, and lastly, are you telling me this is not a perfectly normal relationship involving the modern American woman in the modern American male?
> 
> Of course I watched it, but it was still bad form to post it


The video is already on YOUTUBE for goodness sakes so please chill out with all that am so holy sharade. If Randy felt comfortable for the world to see it, why do you care?

Moreover, he did tell her they were being recorded for the record.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> And who thought it was okay to post on this forum a video that may or may not have been taken with the consent of the woman, and then actual names of the referred drivers? bad form.
> 
> The woman in the video is the mother of his child. He also has an ex-wife. The woman has a new boyfriend. The child is living with Randy.The woman and the new boyfriend have offered to Pay child support and Randy refused. The woman has other children that she is caring for herself. Randy knows that this video is being taped and is putting his best foot forward. We don't know if the woman knows she's being taped, and lastly, are you telling me this is not a perfectly normal relationship involving the modern American woman in the modern American male?
> 
> Of course I watched it, but it was still bad form to post it


I can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## Noobler (Feb 12, 2015)

Hope he lands on his feet. Posting youtube videos of your riders was a bit much.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Ladies and Gentlemen.

Presenting the Heavyweights of Ride-Sharing Social Media

Brian "Portly dude" Dole
Harry "Ridshare guy" Campbell
Rand "UberMan" Shears


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Lol an hour and 41 minutes? Wtf? It's ridesharing not brain surgery.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Lol an hour and 41 minutes? Wtf? It's ridesharing not brain surgery.


TLDNW


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Lol an hour and 41 minutes? Wtf? It's ridesharing not brain surgery.


I've heard Randy's one trick pony to make money Ubering. Buy a beat up shit car for $700, fix it constantly yourself, and make bank by counting only gas as an expense. And on that count guess what? HE'S RIGHT! That is the only way to make a buck on UberX at this point. And a damn small buck at that.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Don't get wrong, I have no problem w/ this guy. Every1 can have a difference in opinion. I just find it hilarious that the same person who swears Uber is perfect & can do no wrong now list Uber complaints that other drivers have spoken off long b4 today.
> 
> Specifically, he talks of:
> 
> ...


The guy is a fool. At this stage in the game he admits to taking pings over 20 mins. away at 1x that he knows will be nothing more than a min. fare. He also admits that he operates at a loss because of this even during guarantee hours and that taking rides during guarantee hours reduces his profits. I'd be surprised if he knows what his actual cost per mile is. The only effective game to play with Uber X is to drive surge and flat rates and forget about guarantees until they go above $30 or $35/hr.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> WOW.... she is getting some and he is not?
> WOW just WOW...... what a rug.
> I would kick her ass out of the car right there.


What a ****ing loser to air his dirty laundry on youtube like that! If I procreated with a ***** that ugly, I definitely wouldn't tell anyone about it, probably not even my Mom! lol


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Hornygoatweed said:


> If a pax has to ASK you to turn the music down then you are a shitty driver. If you are stupid enough to post a video of you arguing with a pax then you are an absolute moron.


Not a paying pax, his "baby mamma".


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> He wrote in the comments that he did apply for Lyft and was not approved.


lol did he say why Lyft considered him a reject?



Sacto Burbs said:


> And who thought it was okay to post on this forum a video that may or may not have been taken with the consent of the woman, and then actual names of the referred drivers? bad form.


stop it. it was already on youtube,bascially public domain. You MIGHT have a point if this video was nowhere on the internet,and somehow obtained from Randy's private stash and posted here. CLEARLY if Randy posted it on youtube, he has no issues of anybody seeing it anywhere. As for if the woman gave consent or whatever, NOT our problem. Take any privacy issues up with Randy, not us.



Noobler said:


> Hope he lands on his feet. Posting youtube videos of your riders was a bit much.


how so? he even blurred them out. I mean Showtime(or either HBO) had a show taxi cab confessions. Was popular. So you saying that show broadcasted to millions was a bit much?



AintWorthIt said:


> Lol an hour and 41 minutes? Wtf? It's ridesharing not brain surgery.


yeah, I saw the time, refused to even click it
kind of funny though, its like those ridesharing gurus are having a summit


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh look guys, if you want to learn how to become an *expert slave driver* (Fuber driver) feel free to take their course:
http://maximumridesharingprofits.com/intro-gold/

Created by Brian "Portly dude" Dole, Harry "Ridshare guy" Campbell & Randy "UberMan" Shears

For only *$97*, you can learn the ins & outs of becoming a Fuber slave driver!

Where do they expect me to get the $$ from? @ *95* cents (*57* cents after Uber fees & govt tax) per mile, I can barely pay for groceries


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Oh look guys, if you want to learn how to become an *expert slave driver* (Fuber driver) feel free to take their course:
> http://maximumridesharingprofits.com/intro-gold/
> 
> Created by Brian "Portly dude" Dole, Harry "Ridshare guy" Campbell & Randy "UberMan" Shears
> ...


Brian. $1.05 per mile in Cincy. Clueless.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Brian. $1.05 per mile in Cincy. Clueless.


It's amazing how doing nothing more than creating Youtube videos makes a former pizza delivery driver turned Uber/Lyft driver a ridesharing "expert".

If he were smart he'd make Youtube videos about trading stocks. Becoming an "expert" in that field is far more lucrative.

Youtube should be getting a cut for turning random nobodies into industry "experts".


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Oh look guys, if you want to learn how to become an *expert slave driver* (Fuber driver) feel free to take their course:
> http://maximumridesharingprofits.com/intro-gold/
> 
> Created by Brian "Portly dude" Dole, Harry "Ridshare guy" Campbell & Randy "UberMan" Shears
> ...


Pascal,
looks like Randy "Uberman" Shears is too toxic now, he got dropped from the bill!


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> Pascal,
> looks like Randy "Uberman" Shears is too toxic now, he got dropped from the bill!


Yea I watched his vid on his suspension. Not sure why he thought recording ppl & posting on YouT was ever a good idea. Egos get the best of us


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> It's amazing how doing nothing more than creating Youtube videos makes a former pizza delivery driver turned Uber/Lyft driver a ridesharing "expert".
> 
> If he were smart he'd make Youtube videos about trading stocks. Becoming an "expert" in that field is far more lucrative.
> 
> Youtube should be getting a cut for turning random nobodies into industry "experts".


It is amazing, kind of like the talking head experts you see on the news from time to time. These folks are expert at self promotion, volunteering in the right societies or associations, writing a book, etc.... The internet has just made it easier to be a self proclaimed expert. 
Fear not, Youtube is making their cut on the ad dollars which they don't pay you unless you have over a certain number of hits (not sure how many but it's pretty high) .


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Oh look guys, if you want to learn how to become an *expert slave driver* (Fuber driver) feel free to take their course:
> http://maximumridesharingprofits.com/intro-gold/
> 
> Created by Brian "Portly dude" Dole, Harry "Ridshare guy" Campbell & Randy "UberMan" Shears
> ...


wtf???
you pick up a pax and take them to their destination, its not rocket science!!
plus,all of them are "gurus" so all we have to do is watch their youtube channels for free to know the ins and out about ridesharing


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> wtf???
> you pick up a pax and take them to their destination, its not rocket science!!
> plus,all of them are "gurus" so all we have to do with watch their youtube channels for free to know the ins and out about ridesharing


I watched one of Brian's and he mentioned his car has 80,000 miles. Then in another one he mentioned his car is two tears old.

A 2013 Prius with typical miles is worth around $14,500. With 80,000 miles its worth $9,300.

Uber loves "experts" like this.


----------



## NickNolte (Dec 12, 2014)

Whenever I feel sad about my life I drink a beer and watch Randy's videos or Lockup Abroad.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen.
> 
> Presenting the Heavyweights of Ride-Sharing Social Media
> 
> ...


 And Jerry Mathers as the beaver


----------



## ryan76 (Feb 7, 2015)

97 dollars, wow i dislike those scammers pretty bad now. I hope no one falls for that


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

ryan76 said:


> 97 dollars, wow i dislike those scammers pretty bad now. I hope no one falls for that


The typical Uber driver will fall for anything.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The typical Uber driver will fall for anything.


Anything except reality.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

He's stupid for taking pings more than 10 minutes away and risking his life for Fuber in the sleet and snow.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ldriva said:


> He's stupid for taking pings more than 10 minutes away and risking his life for Fuber in the sleet and snow.


Randy had been trying to dodge pings by his own public admittance to get the guarantees. But Uber's ****ed up system eventually called him out on that scam by sending him long distance pings.

What he got officially busted by Uber for though was filming pax and then putting them on Youtube. Big no no.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I still dont understand what's the big deal about putting pax on youtube with their face blurred out
where in the contract does it say its a big no no?
taxi cab confessions was a very popular show on cable....


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> I still dont understand what's the big deal about putting pax on youtube with their face blurred out
> where in the contract does it say its a big no no?
> taxi cab confessions was a very popular show on cable....


Y0u should try it and see what happens Bart.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Y0u should try it and see what happens Bart.


well legally, I know you can film/record what you want in your own car
but being like Uberman and doing youtube vids just isnt my thing
again faces blurred, so i was just curious as to what the big hoo rah rah is all about


----------



## ryan76 (Feb 7, 2015)

legally doesnt matter, customer would pissed off as hell to be on youtube, blurred or not

if legal in your area would be good for your saftey, but posting it on youtube is dumb


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I like how he says 1 minute in he'll get straight to the point. I'm not sure he really understands what that means though.


Exactly. He'll, in this latest video, he says he scrapped his original video because it turned out to be almost 30 minutes and was too long. He says he's going to cut to the chase in this one androgen right tongue point. Then he proceeds to ramble on for almost 20 minutes. The guy is nothing but a self loathing ego maniac who craves attention, but posts like this only get him more views,nwhichnis ultimately what he's after.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> It's amazing how doing nothing more than creating Youtube videos makes a former pizza delivery driver turned Uber/Lyft driver a ridesharing "expert".
> 
> If he were smart he'd make Youtube videos about trading stocks. Becoming an "expert" in that field is far more lucrative.
> 
> Youtube should be getting a cut for turning random nobodies into industry "experts".


YouTube do get a cut - through the advertising revenue on the site.

Uberman's Vids has a greater potential viewership than stock trading videos.

Think about it, every one with a car and spare time can make money. That is what Uber says and people with cars want to believe it. Entry costs are low and losses are over the horizon too far for people to see.

Getting into trading? Man! if I hadnt been taught the fundamentals by my dad I'd be up shit creek many times over. Entry costs are high, and big losses are easy to visualise. Harder to sell in my opinion


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> YouTube do get a cut - through the advertising revenue on the site.
> 
> Uberman's Vids has a greater potential viewership than stock trading videos.
> 
> ...


He should make videos about cooking. That would make him an "expert" chef.

Or he could make videos about home improvement. That would make him a home improvement "expert".

Or he could make videos about legal advice. That would make him an "expert" lawyer.

I don't know why people even go to college anymore. Just start making youtube videos about any subject and POOF your an "expert" on it. It's much quicker and costs a lot less than college.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> He should make videos about cooking. That would make him an "expert" chef.
> 
> Or he could make videos about home improvement. That would make him a home improvement "expert".
> 
> ...


Do you mean if I started going fishing everyday and post on YouTube my exploits i wouldn't have to drive for a living? I'd be an expert?

i like the sound of that!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Do you mean if I started going fishing everyday and post on YouTube my exploits i wouldn't have to drive for a living? I'd be an expert?
> 
> i like the sound of that!


Apparently you'd be a fishing "expert".

I don't know how lucrative that would be though.

Will your maximumfishingprofits course be $97?


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

ElectroFuzz said:


> WOW.... she is getting some and he is not?
> WOW just WOW...... what a rug.
> I would kick her ass out of the car right there.


OK, I'm only a few minutes into this, and I have no sympathy for this woman's attitude whatsoever. But that being said, this dude is approaching the situation in entirely the wrong way. First rule of customer service is the customer is always right. I know, there are limits where the customer will literally walk all over you and treat you like a subhuman solely on the basis of paying for the privilege, but even in those circumstances, you should be courteous and hospitable. Avoid reacting with hostility wherever possible, even when it may be justified. More to the point, avoid reacting at all.

From what I can tell at the start of the video, he is playing music which is both unwanted and unrequested by the driver. This should be an explicit no-no for any driver, Uber or otherwise. If the passenger wants peace and quiet, give her peace and quiet. She doesn't need to respond the way she does, but the driver is unnecessarily escalating things by trying to turn it into an argument. You have no idea what the passenger has been going through right up until the minute she steps into the car, so knock it off. This isn't about you. Give her what she wants unless it becomes abusive and then you end the ride prematurely with an explanation to Uber. Challenging the passenger's opinions, regardless of how ridiculous and absurd they may be, should be strictly off limits, period.

This is only in the first minute, which I'm sure escalates from here to an intolerable situation. That he is recording the passenger perhaps without her consent or knowledge is a whole other problem. Much as I'd like a rider cam myself, I would NEVER compromise my passenger's privacy in this regard, and the hassle of requesting consent prior to a ride makes Uber practically useless. Who wants a ride-share with a consent form to read and sign?

The whole situation seems to be a confluence of bad circumstances, neither party helping to resolve the situation they are both stuck in. Sorry, but something has to give, or else, the increased tension by virtue of the laws of physics causes things to snap.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> OK, I'm only a few minutes into this, and I have no sympathy for this woman's attitude whatsoever. But that being said, this dude is approaching the situation in entirely the wrong way. First rule of customer service is the customer is always right. I know, there are limits where the customer will literally walk all over you and treat you like a subhuman solely on the basis of paying for the privilege, but even in those circumstances, you should be courteous and hospitable. Avoid reacting with hostility wherever possible, even when it may be justified. More to the point, avoid reacting at all.
> 
> From what I can tell at the start of the video, he is playing music which is both unwanted and unrequested by the driver. This should be an explicit no-no for any driver, Uber or otherwise. If the passenger wants peace and quiet, give her peace and quiet. She doesn't need to respond the way she does, but the driver is unnecessarily escalating things by trying to turn it into an argument. You have no idea what the passenger has been going through right up until the minute she steps into the car, so knock it off. This isn't about you. Give her what she wants unless it becomes abusive and then you end the ride prematurely with an explanation to Uber. Challenging the passenger's opinions, regardless of how ridiculous and absurd they may be, should be strictly off limits, period.
> 
> ...


Dude, all that writing was unnecessary. That's his baby mama/ex-girlfriend -- as has been said SEVERAL times on this thread. Moreover, if you actually watched the whole video, you would again figure out that he has in the past informed his ex that he records his rides & IS recording @ that moment in time. Hence, she was clearly aware

Pls read the other comments b4 posting essays & talking about "by virtue of the laws of physics."

Thnx


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Sorry, this driver is a piece of shyte. He can't avoid making things personal. He has deliberately edited the video to present himself in the most positive light. There is no acknowledgement of his willingness to exacerbate the conflict. I would deactivate him in an instant if I worked for the Uber regional office. There are a million things wrong with this guy and you know what? Good riddance. He gives the rest of us drivers bad reputations and I have no doubt in my mind he instigated this confrontation. Obviously, it is in my interest to side with one of my fellow Partners but this guy is a bad incident waiting to happen.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Pascal O. said:


> Dude, all that writing was unnecessary. That's his baby mama/ex-girlfriend -- as has been said SEVERAL times on this thread. Moreover, if you actually watched the whole video, you would again figure out that he has in the past informed his ex that he records his rides & IS recording @ that moment in time. Hence, she was clearly aware
> 
> Pls read the other comments b4 posting essays & talking about "the laws of physics."
> 
> Thnx


No joy. It doesn't matter. He is being paid to provide a service and his service in this circumstance is complete rubbish. It is especially egregious for him to be driving someone he has a personal relationship with. Yes, I admitted at the start of my post I had not watched the whole video. No, I did not know the whole history, nor does that matter. He isn't driving a friend or ex-girlfriend or baby mama or whatever at the point she enters the car. He is driving a CUSTOMER. If your personal relationship poses a problem for the service, decline the ride. End of story.

This dude deserved to be fired from the very beginning.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Pascal O. said:


> Dude, all that writing was unnecessary.


Then let me break it down for you in language you understand:

Dis driver bad


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> No joy. It doesn't matter. He is being paid to provide a service and his service in this circumstance is complete rubbish. It is especially egregious for him to be driving someone he has a personal relationship with. Yes, I admitted at the start of my post I had not watched the whole video. No, I did not know the whole history, nor does that matter. He isn't driving a friend or ex-girlfriend or baby mama or whatever at the point she enters the car. He is driving a CUSTOMER. If your personal relationship poses a problem for the service, decline the ride. End of story.
> 
> This dude deserved to be fired from the very beginning.


Again, in the video he says, "you don't pay for gas, you don't pay for maintenance, you don't pay for anything." This was NOT an Uber ride sir/ma'am. He drove to pick her up from work.

Just to be clear, am not defending the guy, I just want to get the facts straight. This was NOT an Uber ride.

You can get an attitude w/ me all you want Mr. "a language you will understand" but writing/saying more words than necessary is the foundation for poor communication & doesn't convey intelligence


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Uberman From First YouTube Video in the Thread said:


> I then flipped it for $1600 three days after wrecking it, heh heh heh. So.....that's just me, though, guys. I'm a salesman. For better or for worse, I am a salesman. I sell everything. I'll sell myself. Right? [wink] [tongueclick] You know what I'm saying? Just kiddin'. Maybe. Maybe not?If you're hot enough, maybe. Maybe even for free. Alright, I'm screwing with you.


Let's start from here.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Pascal O. said:


> This was NOT an Uber ride sir/ma'am. He drove to pick her up from work.


Fantastic. Then this has absolutely no relevance to Uber whatsoever. I'm so thrilled I wasted my time watching a video of a dude who was in fact NOT on any ride of relevance to our "profession". How this even popped up as a topic of Uber relevance, I don't know, besides the dude's name and identity. No, I did not read seven pages of threads, even as you chose to chastise me for posting a mere three paragraphs that is dwarfed significantly by the body of written work represented here in this thread. I'm sure you will be spending an awful lot of time scolding every last one of the other posters here for similarly devaluing your experience here on uberpeople. Let me know if I used too many big words for you, professor.



> You can get an attitude w/ me all you want Mr. "a language you will understand"


You made your bed. You sleep in it. I didn't choose to make this personal, nor do I have a desire to do so. You did. I simply presented my opinion and you can choose to read and respond as you choose. I have the exact same freedom to respond in kind, so please appreciate I will not have the same awestruck respect for your clear intellectual superiority when you desire to bash me for merely commenting just like you have done. If brevity is your preference, might I recommend Buzzfeed or Twitter as a more appropriate venue for your unacknowledged genius.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Pascal O. said:


> Again, in the video he says, "you don't pay for gas, you don't pay for maintenance, you don't pay for anything."


Which I would care about had he been hailed as an Uber Partner. But.......he wasn't, as you freely admit. So as far as I'm concerned, this domestic dispute can be filed to hashtag IDon'tGiveaF*%). This thread was posted as a probe to our responses, and I gave my response. I'm ever so sorry you are offended by people having opinions and stuff.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> Fantastic. Then this has absolutely no relevance to Uber whatsoever. I'm so thrilled I wasted my time watching a video of a dude who was in fact NOT on any ride of relevance to our "profession". How this even popped up as a topic of Uber relevance, I don't know, besides the dude's name and identity. No, I did not read seven pages of threads, even as you chose to chastise me for posting a mere three paragraphs that is dwarfed significantly by the body of written work represented here in this thread. I'm sure you will be spending an awful lot of time scolding every last one of the other posters here for similarly devaluing your experience here on uberpeople. Let me know if I used too many big words for you, professor.
> 
> You made your bed. You sleep in it. I didn't choose to make this personal, nor do I have a desire to do so. You did. I simply presented my opinion and you can choose to read and respond as you choose. I have the exact same freedom to respond in kind, so please appreciate I will not have the same awestruck respect for your clear intellectual superiority when you desire to bash me for merely commenting just like you have done. If brevity is your preference, might I recommend Buzzfeed or Twitter as a more appropriate venue for your unacknowledged genius.


Hmmmmm...ur a special one...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Apparently you'd be a fishing "expert".
> 
> I don't know how lucrative that would be though.
> 
> Will your maximumfishingprofits course be $97?


I once did stand on the side of a main road just south of Ba on the west Coast of Fiji selling fish I had just caught. I needed to pay for my 2hr bus fare back to Nadi. I've done it before......I guess I can do it again. !


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> Then let me break it down for you in language you understand:
> 
> Dis driver bad


Let's break it down for YOU. This was not an Uber ride. He was simply giving his ex-wife/baby momma a ride. This was strictly a personal ride


Praxeology said:


> Fantastic. Then this has absolutely no relevance to Uber whatsoever. I'm so thrilled I wasted my time watching a video of a dude who was in fact NOT on any ride of relevance to our "profession". How this even popped up as a topic of Uber relevance, I don't know, besides the dude's name and identity. No, I did not read seven pages of threads, even as you chose to chastise me for posting a mere three paragraphs that is dwarfed significantly by the body of written work represented here in this thread. I'm sure you will be spending an awful lot of time scolding every last one of the other posters here for similarly devaluing your experience here on uberpeople. Let me know if I used too many big words for you, professor.
> 
> You made your bed. You sleep in it. I didn't choose to make this personal, nor do I have a desire to do so. You did. I simply presented my opinion and you can choose to read and respond as you choose. I have the exact same freedom to respond in kind, so please appreciate I will not have the same awestruck respect for your clear intellectual superiority when you desire to bash me for merely commenting just like you have done. If brevity is your preference, might I recommend Buzzfeed or Twitter as a more appropriate venue for your unacknowledged genius.


I don't know, man... It appears people tried to explain to you at least three different times that this was not a paying Uber passenger, but that it was his ex-wife/baby momma. The guy is a fixture of Uber, no matter how ******y he is or is not. His trials and tribulations are going to get discussed on this forum whether you find it relevant or not.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> Let's break it down for YOU. This was not an Uber ride. He was simply giving his ex-wife/baby momma a ride. This was strictly a personal ride
> 
> I don't know, man... It appears people tried to explain to you at least three different times that this was not a paying Uber passenger, but that it was his ex-wife/baby momma. The guy is a fixture of Uber, no matter how ******y he is or is not. His trials and tribulations are going to get discussed on this forum whether you find it relevant or not.


He could have explained in a courteous manner, but he chose to be a dick who wanted to stroke his own ego, and I don't suffer fools gladly. I'm terribly sorry I didn't spend 45 minutes reading, what is it, like 140 comments before I replied to this thread? Good grief. He made a mountain out of a mole hill. I'm done with this thread. Hurl all the insults you like against me. I won't read them.

Good day, sir.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> He could have explained in a courteous manner, but he chose to be a dick who wanted to stroke his own ego, and I don't suffer fools gladly. I'm terribly sorry I didn't spend 45 minutes reading, what is it, like 140 comments before I replied to this thread? Good grief. He made a mountain out of a mole hill. I'm done with this thread. Hurl all the insults you like against me. I won't read them.
> 
> Good day, sir.


I bet you do....


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> I still dont understand what's the big deal about putting pax on youtube with their face blurred out
> where in the contract does it say its a big no no?
> taxi cab confessions was a very popular show on cable....


It's bad publicity waiting to happen. The passengers will feel violated. I also think there's a difference between recording and broadcasting in legal terms.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> He should make videos about cooking. That would make him an "expert" chef.


Have you seen Aunt Fee on YouTube?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber apologizes to Uber Man (sure they did Randy).

Reinstates.

Indulge at your own risk:


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Have you seen Aunt Fee on YouTube?


"It's for the Kids -N- Shit, N____"


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Not to praise uber or him but let's say he bought the car with 30k miles on it for 14k and put the other 50k on it then sold it for 9k. How much money did he make from those 50k miles? Was it a net profit? Putting that many miles that quick on a car you are planning on keeping is dumb but if he uses them up then flips them he does have a chance of coming out on top.

Let's say in the 50k miles he received $44k(accounting for dead miles) gross - fees = that leaves 32.5k - gas @45mpg ~$3500 = $29k. Now if he didn't have to replace or fix anything and we already know his actual depreciation and he would need insurance regardless so why take out for an already acquired expense he would be coming out ahead. It isn't a ton but it does help to get your head above water especially in hard times. I don't see uberx as a career but a way to sacrifice depreciation(on an ready depreciating asset) in the future for money in the bank now. If he is making car payments and the car was bought specifically for uber it is a little more grim but for the sake of argument he paid cash for it at 14k we would take that from the equation and add in what he sold the vehicle for. 29-14+9 = 24k before taxes. If he kept track of his mileage and expenses correctly he wouldn't owe anything, if he is dual income he could come out on top. It is all a gamble, I know this as well as anyone with a brain would. I started just started so I don't know what it was like before the rate cuts and I don't have my head in the clouds I understand the risk involved but there is a possibility for it to go your way even though it will also favor uber 100% of the time just like any corporation.

Now if you have a ton of dead miles from trolling around you are screwed, have to drive smart, usually the first ping takes you to the busy spots that do surge then you go from there, at least from what I have experienced in my short time.



UberHammer said:


> I watched one of Brian's and he mentioned his car has 80,000 miles. Then in another one he mentioned his car is two tears old.
> 
> A 2013 Prius with typical miles is worth around $14,500. With 80,000 miles its worth $9,300.
> 
> Uber loves "experts" like this.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Certainly can't say he isn't a smart Uber pimp! I just couldn't bring myself to deceive strangers into driving UberX for money *'cause there ain't any.*


I really wouldn't recommend this Uber driving thing to my friends. Heck, I don't even tell my friends I'm an Uber X driver.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Man!!! She UGLY!!!


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Can't blame Randy for trolling for newbie driver bonus pay by doing Youtube vids, regardless of the ill end results of suckering in more shit for pay UberX drivers. Gotta make it sound good to get the suckers just like Uber does!


Reminds me of Amway's multilevel marketing nonsense.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> He posted a video on youtube about being suspended:


Uber's biggest cheerleader getting suspended. That is just sad!!!


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Great joke.
> 
> But in all seriousness, there are 160,000 Uber drivers where no one is paying employee taxes for them, so they don't qualify for social safety nets like unemployment, workers comp, social security.... If you're an Uber driver for a living and get deactivated, hurt, or get old... you're screwed.


Amen!!!


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> What a ****ing loser to air his dirty laundry on youtube like that! If I procreated with a ***** that ugly, I definitely wouldn't tell anyone about it, probably not even my Mom! lol


Do you know if he was able to get on the Jerry Springer show? Jerry should get this guy as well as Travis Kalinick as guests and let them duke it out on stage. I'd pay good money for a front row seat to watch that!!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Pls read the other comments b4 posting essays & talking about "by virtue of the laws of physics."
> 
> Thnx


I guess you haven't heard of Newton's fourth law: "things snap".

Heathen!


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh Lord Randy is at it again!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/should-randy-shear-drive-the-kids-1200-miles-to-vegas.15810/


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I like how he says 1 minute in he'll get straight to the point. I'm not sure he really understands what that means though.


I stopped watching after camera-wink


----------



## Millstone (Jan 14, 2015)

Praxeology said:


> Fantastic. Then this has absolutely no relevance to Uber whatsoever. I'm so thrilled I wasted my time watching a video of a dude who was in fact NOT on any ride of relevance to our "profession". How this even popped up as a topic of Uber relevance, I don't know, besides the dude's name and identity. No, I did not read seven pages of threads, even as you chose to chastise me for posting a mere three paragraphs that is dwarfed significantly by the body of written work represented here in this thread. I'm sure you will be spending an awful lot of time scolding every last one of the other posters here for similarly devaluing your experience here on uberpeople. Let me know if I used too many big words for you, professor.
> 
> You made your bed. You sleep in it. I didn't choose to make this personal, nor do I have a desire to do so. You did. I simply presented my opinion and you can choose to read and respond as you choose. I have the exact same freedom to respond in kind, so please appreciate I will not have the same awestruck respect for your clear intellectual superiority when you desire to bash me for merely commenting just like you have done. If brevity is your preference, might I recommend Buzzfeed or Twitter as a more appropriate venue for your unacknowledged genius.


You're an asshole. Stop posting.


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2014)

He acts like he sold a company for 160 million dollars, and is rich, and no longer needs money. It is really sad he has to show us his $1600, his old 80's bedroom furniture in the background, shit on the floor. $1600 is not much money for an adult. He probably has 25K in credit card debt yet thinks he is rich now. 

I wonder if we will hear about his car flipping deals that he loses money on.


----------

